# Corbeille et clonage



## Mezik (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous

j'ai récemment changé de disque dur. 
Ayant un 2em DD interne j'ai cloné celui que je devais changer afin de pouvoir démarrer sur le 2em lors du changement.
Une fois le DD changé j'ai cloné le 2em sur le nouveau afin de pouvoir démarrer sur ce nouveau DD.
Mais sur le 2em je me suis retrouvé avec pleins de fichiers et d'applis dont je n'avais plus besoin à cet endroit ! j'ai donc mis ces dossiers encombrants à la poubelle (entre autre le dossier d'appli que j'avais maintenant en double) et bien la poubelle me dit que tout ces fichiers sont verrouillés et donc que je ne peux pas les écraser.
J'ai essayé de les déverrouiller, pas tous, ça faisait trop, juste quelques uns (pomme+i puis déverrouiller) mais la corbeille me dit toujours la même chose : fichiers verrouillés !
(De toute manière, même si ça avait marché je ne me vois pas aller déverrouiller tous les fichiers et dossiers présents dans le corbeille !)
De plus il m'est impossible maintenant de sortir mes dossiers de la poubelle car quand je les glisse sur le bureau ils se copient.
Je me retrouve donc avec un dossiers d'appli de 10Go inutile dans ma corbeille
un petit dossier intitulé system avec un fichier bootx impossible à virer !
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que je dois faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2011)

1/ Essaie la vidage en mode sécurisé
2/ Passe par le terminal pour vider ta corbeille : la corbeille est le répertoire .Trash, un rm effacera tout ce que tu veux.


----------



## Mezik (26 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse 

j'ai déjà essayé en mode sécurisé mais, sur la barre d'activité qui s'affiche, rien n'apparait, je veux dire : pas de barre bleu qui montre le travail qui progresse.
Au bout d'un moment, qui m'a semblé long, j'ai annulé pensant que l'effacement ne se faisait pas.
Par contre je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire dans ton 2).
Qu'appelles-tu Terminal ?
Où dois-je trouver ce fameux .trash ?
et qu'est-ce qu'un rm ?

Merci de m'en dire plus


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2011)

/Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal

Quand tu lances l'application tu arrives dans ta maison

Les commandes :

pwd : affiche le chemin courant
cd <nom d'un répertoire> pour aller dans le répertoire, ex : cd Desktop
ls : liste le contenu d'un répertoire
ls -l : idem mais plus lisible
rm <nom d'un fichier> pour effacer un fichier, ex : rm MonFichier.txt
man <nom de la commande> pour le mode d'emploi de la commande, ex: man rm
*Attention, les effacements sont définitifs*

Séquence des commandes

pwd : vérifie que tu es bien dans ta maison /Users/<ton nom d'utilisateur>
cd .Trash : pour entrer dans la corbeille
pwd : vérifie que tu es bien dans ta corbeille /Users/<ton nom d'utilisateur>/.Trash
ls -l : tu dois voir les fichiers et répertoire de la corbeille avec leur droits d'utilisation, leur propriétaire et leur doit de modification. Avant de continuer tu pourrais nous donner quelques lignes de cette liste pour qu'on voit s'il y a des anomalies.
rm <nom du fichier à effacer>
*Regarde bien le mode d'emploi de rm, "man rm".* 
Tu peux entrer des noms avec des * pour effacer plusieurs fichiers d'un coup, ex : rm *.jpg
L'option -r permet de supprimer un répertoire et son contenu, ex : rm -r MonRepertoire

*Soit bien sûr de ton coup avant d'exécuter les rm !*


----------



## Mezik (28 Juin 2011)

Je te remercie encore pour ta réponse mais tout ça doit te paraitre simple mais pour moi, malgré ma bonne volonté, j'ai peur de faire une connerie.

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé lorsque j'ai ouvert Terminal :
Last login: Tue Jun 28 14:47:54 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
power-mac-g5-de-christophe-mezik:~ ChZ$ 


 que dois-je taper après ? /.trash ?

je l'ai fait mais la réponse n'a pas été encourageante :
-bash: /.trash: No such file or directory

cd.trash ? même réponse

après je voudrais effacer le contenu d'un dossier dont le nom est Applications

Que devrais-je taper ?

Tu vois j'en suis vraiment au B.A-BA

Mais j'y pense pourquoi un forum dédié à ce genre d'intervention sur l'ordi ?

 ça sera peut-être pour une autre fois

Merci d'avance pour tes conseils


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Séquence des commandes
> 
> "pwd" : vérifie que tu es bien dans ta maison /Users/<ton nom d'utilisateur>
> "cd .Trash" : pour entrer dans la corbeille
> ...



*Lit bien tout ce que j'ai mis dans mon post précédent.*


----------



## Mezik (28 Juin 2011)

Merci, ça devient plus clair et j'arrive à de petits résultats, c'est même assez excitant.

J'arrive à voir où je suis, j'ai même été dans le bureau et fait apparaître les fichiers grace à la commande ls-l, le problème c'est que quand je tape cd.Trash il me dit : -bash: cd.Trash: command not found, quand je ne mets pas le point il me dit : No such file or directory bref, je n'arrive pas à être dans ma poubelle.


----------



## Mezik (29 Juin 2011)

Bon, j'avance, j'avance.
Mon erreur était que je n'avais pas compris que la ligne de commande à taper était :
cd(espace).Trash et ls(espace)-l 
eh oui, je n'avais pas compris cette histoire d'espace bref,
j'en suis là où tu m'avais dit et comme tu le l'as conseillé je t'envoie en pièce attachée (2 exactement)qui montre là où j'en suis afin que tu me dises si il n'y a pas d'anomalie.
Et merci encore, ce petit utilitaire semble vraiment intéressant et facile d'emploi (surtout pour moi qui n'ai jamais tapé une ligne de commande)
Je remarque néanmoins, en lisant ce que Terminal m'affiche, que je ne vois pas tout le contenu de ma poubelle puisque les autres dossiers à effacer se trouvent sur d'autre DD&#8230;
Comme l'indique la 2em pièce jointes (DD:Sons Poubelle: Trashes&#8230; tiens un pluriel ?)
Question: comment atteindre ces autres DD ?

Merci pour ta collaboration


----------



## Mezik (29 Juin 2011)

Bon, je me suis lancé et j'ai essayé d'effacer ce fameux dossier appelé Applications et apparemment il ne veux pas le faire car : Applications is a directory
je crois que je vais attendre tes conseils


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2011)

ntx a dit:


> *Regarde bien le mode d'emploi de rm, "man rm".*
> Tu peux entrer des noms avec des * pour effacer plusieurs fichiers d'un coup, ex : rm *.jpg
> L'option *-r* permet de supprimer un répertoire et son contenu, ex : rm -r MonRepertoire


Tout a déjà été dit :rateau:


----------



## Mezik (30 Juin 2011)

Merci ntx l'opération a réussi mais cela n'a pas été sans essai !

Puisque tu m'as répondu si aimablement je voulais te soumettre un problème corollaire à ce changement de DD.
Lorsque j'ai réinstallé mon système sur mon nouveau DD c'était à partir d'un autre DD sur lesquel je l'avais cloné auparavant. (J'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner)
J'ai sans doute fais une mauvaise manip mais le système réinstallé prends le double de place que le système précédent. Un peu comme si je l'avais insatallé 2 fois or, cela n'apparait pas du tout lorsque je regarde la composition de mes dossiers.
Y aurait-il un petit utilitaire qui pourrait scanner tout ça et éliminer les doublons que je ne vois pas ?
Est-il possible qu'il y est une partie invisible qui prenne tant de place (il y a bien 130Go de trop)
J'utilise pour ma part souvent Onyx pour les autorisations et pour les scripts mais je ne sais pas si il a cette fonction.
Merci


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2011)

Tu peux déjà commencer par utiliser GrandPerspective pour analyser ta partition.
130 Go en double ça devrait se voir.


----------



## Mezik (30 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ta fidélité

je vais suivre ton conseil, mais auparavant je voulais te communiquer les infos suivantes :

Voici la composition de mon DD

Applications                         10,39Go
Bibliothèque                         25,60Go
Developer                                                                    200K
Documents                                                                    24K
LAME.framework                                                          696K
Logic.Studio                         21,37Go
Motu                                                           326Mo
Play Library                            3,45Go
Previous systems                                                           24k
System                                  1,90Go

Téléchargements RealPlayer    11,9Go
tmpIU_je_Download                                                       64k
Utilisateurs                           25,53Go
Utilities                                                         156,7Mo

Les Infos (pomme+i sur le fameux DD) m'indiquent :

capacités        465,64Go
Disponible      105,53Go
Utilisé            360,11Go

C'est clair le compte n'y est pas !
Je check avec GrandPerspective et on en reparle


----------



## Mezik (1 Juillet 2011)

Suite du post précédent

Scan réalisé avec GrandPerspective (c'est beau)

Volume size 465GB
Size of scanned Files 89,7GB
Miscellaneous used space 262GB
Initial free space113GB
Feed space 0B

C'est quoi ces 262GB d'espace miscellaneous ?

De toutes façons je ne retombe pas exactement sur les indications que j'avais

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2011)

Il faut aller fouiller. Regarde si tu vois des carrés plus grands que les autres.

Sinon, tu peux aussi faire une recherche dans le Finder sur un nom de fichier que tu sais en double.


----------



## Mezik (2 Juillet 2011)

Oui, bien sur il y a bien des carrés plus grands que les autres mais je ne vois pas de doublons quand à aller chercher dans le Finder comme tu le dis il faudrait justement que je puisse nommer des fichiers que je sais en double !
Non, il faut être logique, si on se réfère aux informations données par le Mac et indiquées plus haut dans un précédent post, j'ai utilisé 360,11Go or, si on additionne le poids de chacun des dossiers installés sur mon DD on est loin du compte !
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?
J'aimerais savoir où est l'erreur !


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2011)

Le Finder n'affiche pas tous les répertoires à la racine du DD, tout simplement  Par exemple tu ne vois pas les répertoires typiquement UNIX. Mais dans GrandPerspective tu dois les voir. Trouve le carré qui correspond à Miscelleanous et fouille la-dedans.

Tu sembles affirmer que tu avais des applications en double, donc tu dois bien te douter un peu des fichiers que tu recherches, non ?


----------



## Mezik (2 Juillet 2011)

Non, non, non, je n'affirme rien, ce ne sont que des suppositions car comment expliquer autrement ces indications !
Je vais chercher et je te/vous fais signe.

Je profite de cette correspondance pour te dire que je ne reprendrai contact que vers le milieu de la semaine car je pars en tournée (je suis ingénieur du son)

A+ et merci


----------

